# Fuel issue!!!!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's scary weedy.  When did Mercury Marine start selling attwood type fuel lines?
My fuel line assembly is 9 years old and is the old solid black OEM line.
and doesn't show any of that type of deterioration.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Based on the pictures it looks like Ethanol is removing the varnish from your fuel lines (amber colored material) I have said this time and time again... If you have to run Ethanol treat your fuel for that exact reason. Good luck with that mess... let us know how it works out. I've "been there - done that" it's no fun!

Cheers


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Jan, that's actually the inner liner of that type of fuel line.
Soft gray exterior, no woven reinforcing, with an internal hard plastic liner.
That hard liner carries the actual fuel through the line. That internal liner
gets brittle and breaks into shards that are carried into the engine
unless caught by a filter.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This is type A1 marine fuel line.
Much more durable with woven reinforcing.
Recommended for E10 fuel.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats the reason i run my motors at least  every other week  i am afraid of what might happen if they sit any longer  ;D


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Brett,

Got a recommendation where to get the good quality line you are displaying and picturing?? our new used  skiff has the old grey lines in and now I'm freaked and wanna get it out.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1256514365

Check your local marine repair shop also,
they probably keep a roll on hand, and sell by the foot.
Or you can buy prepackaged OEM assemblies
that are composed of the type A1 lines.
Like these Mercury-Tohatsu-Nissan lines.

http://www.nissanmarine.com/accessories/fuel_tanks.html


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> That's scary weedy.  When did Mercury Marine start selling attwood type fuel lines?
> My fuel line assembly is 9 years old and is the old solid black OEM line.
> and doesn't show any of that type of deterioration.


Brett, As far baack as I can remember while at Action Craft, every merc that came from the factory had that fuel line packed in the crate. We always ran good quality fuel line in the boats and never used the factory fuel lines. When I was building the gheenoe, I went to the shop and got some from AC and used it. The motor came with a fuel line also, but I just used the grey merc line from AC. I did just get some seirra fuel line with the reinforcing, dang there is a mark up on marine parts!!!!!!!!!! 
Pulled the carb off today and it was full of all kinds of CRAP!!!! Cleaned her up and now she will only idle with the choke/primer (I know it's not the choke, but it reminds me of one) knob on the front of the motor. Put new plugs in her and still nothing. Hopefully gonna try and run her tommorrow and see if I can burn the rest of the crap thru, otherwise, time for the shope !!!!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Weedy, it's amazing how that stuff causes all kinds of problems, eh?

I'm sure the A1 line would help for the tank to motor line issues, but I wonder what's going on inside all our motors!!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Under cowling fuel lines must be high pressure, high temperature
solvent resistant lines per requirements of USCG regulations.
But, older engines have gaskets and seals that aren't rated for E10.
That's where some serous trouble can happen.

                                          :'(


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Weedy, just a thought, but consider getting your fuel at a marina with no E10 in it. 

Even at $3.40 a gallon, it's a steal if you let your boat sit, as the E10 fuel will be useless in a few weeks, where the "old" style, pure gas will be fine. 

Plus micros don't use much fuel.

-T


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> Hey Weedy, just a thought, but consider getting your fuel at a marina with no E10 in it. T



Yea, I just found two places out here in Pine Island that sells non-E10 fuel. Both places are way out of the way, however, after all the [email protected]&*T I'm going thru, it will be worth it in the future!!!!!!!!!!

Took the carb off saturday and cleaned it up, well, it won't run at ideal at ALL. No top end and hits on #2 cylinder sometimes (fuel issue, fouling out the plug)! DANG I'm pissed!!!!!!! A buddy told me of a spot were he went on saturday and it was like catching fish in a barrel. Keeper snook, keeper reds and they were jumpin in the boat! I hope everyone else had a better day on the water than me.


PS, Brett need a drawing of a 05' merc 25 2-smoker carb, any ideas??? Also, a good place on line for merc parts.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/11407/110.cfm

I think that's the right one


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Jan, that's actually the inner liner of that type of fuel line.


That splains it... I don't use those types of fuel lines. I was looking at the hoses I have on my skiff and they are custom made from tank to motor.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/11407/110.cfm
> 
> I think that's the right one


Thank you sir! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have heard the same symtems from other merc owners ...

my honda has an interesting fuel issue squeeze the ball and it floods out ...

Needle and seat on its way ...

(spell checker says no mis spellings  somthin aint right )

Dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Weedy, how did you ever make out with this issue???

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

6 weeks then Use it up !

You have a leak some where ! ... I Did ... I fixed it ... Gave the tank away ... New tank No Gage No problem ...

Dave


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

i had the same problem, its all ethanol literly melts the tank breaks down your fuel line and kills the engine, i would just run it on a new portable tank to clean it out in idle for a few gallons, oh yea the only fix is to get a new tank and completely new lines....that includes the ones inside the engine [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hey Guys*
I don’t want to keep beating a dead horse, but I came across something this afternoon that really surprised me. I installed a water separator/fuel filter on the LT I just bought from Shinekiller (Joel). One of the reasons I bought the boat was that I felt he didn’t cut corners when he originally set it up. So….after the filter was installed I had to rearrange fuel lines to finish the job. I ended up with an extra piece of line about 3’ long. I noticed that the end had some broken plastic looking debris on the edge where it had been cut, so I cut off a 5” or 6” piece and dissected the hose length-ways. Below are a couple of photos of what I found. I knew that a lot of people have been having problems with this damned Ethanol gas absorbing water and breaking down components in the fuel system, but figured that the hoses that were giving it up were the less expensive components. Much to my surprise, this crap will also break down the better made hoses. In this case “Mercury Marine”. 
So…it looks like I’ll be ordering enough type A1 hose to redo the LT.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

ask any mercury technician about the soft silver mercury hose and they will laugh and mutter mercury rot.. yamaha fuel line doesnt do it


----------

